# Fission 2.5.7



## Alemonator (Jul 20, 2011)

Does anybody have the last froyo themed rom from Fission? I miss this rom and would love to use this as my daily driver


----------



## bobAbooey (Jun 15, 2011)

5char

Sent from my DROIDX using RootzWiki


----------



## Alemonator (Jul 20, 2011)

bobAbooey said:


> http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=869355&page=49
> 
> This might not be the right version
> 
> Sent from my DROIDX using RootzWiki


Yeah that's for the D2G, thanks for trying though mate


----------



## bobAbooey (Jun 15, 2011)

Sorry about that, not sure how I missed that. I'll keep looking.

Sent from my DROIDX using RootzWiki


----------



## Alemonator (Jul 20, 2011)

Thanks man!


----------

